# What do ya guys think???



## PsychoBitch (Sep 16, 2005)

I just did this today. What do yall think??


















:banhump:


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

I think you shouldn't have been in a rush, and got a pro to do it for a few bucks.


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

ya man, that does look pretty shitty. from far away u can notice it but just knowing that its kinda shitty from up close would drive me crazy.


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

i think you should have spent more time, if not at least have taken the lights off of the car and then spray them. also is that simply black spray paint, or is it acutal tinting spray. if that is spray paint, then wtf were you thinking.


----------



## PsychoBitch (Sep 16, 2005)

Wow... you guys sure do know how to boost someones confidence huh?? And NO its not tinting spray. The fact that Im a female trying to trick my car out no one wants to sell me what I really need so for doing this shit my self I think I did a good job and a big fuck you to all of you.


----------



## af200sx/se-r (Dec 26, 2004)

He he he...It looks good from far but, far from good up close. I think you should of spent more time making the circle perfect. Where are you located?


PsychoBitch said:


> Wow... you guys sure do know how to boost someones confidence huh?? And NO its not tinting spray. The fact that Im a female trying to trick my car out no one wants to sell me what I really need so for doing this shit my self I think I did a good job and a big fuck you to all of you.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

PsychoBitch said:


> Wow... you guys sure do know how to boost someones confidence huh?? And NO its not tinting spray. The fact that Im a female trying to trick my car out no one wants to sell me what I really need so for doing this shit my self I think I did a good job and a big fuck you to all of you.


doesnt look too bad.

so what ya need to trick out your car cuz i have lots of stuff available.


----------



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

heh kinda gives me an idea of what i might do to the reverse light fugly on the rear panel to go with tail lights. Has anyone used tinting spray on the reverse lights to turn em black to go with a more stealth look?


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

It looks good... But next time stencil it out (looks like a sticker?) and use a playboy bunny... Since you're a chick that would look pretty good.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

PsychoBitch said:


> Wow... you guys sure do know how to boost someones confidence huh?? And NO its not tinting spray. The fact that Im a female trying to trick my car out no one wants to sell me what I really need so for doing this shit my self I think I did a good job and a big fuck you to all of you.


Then maybe you shouldn't ask what people think.....
Just a thought.


----------



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

1CLNB14 said:


> Then maybe you shouldn't ask what people think.....
> Just a thought.



pwned :balls:


----------



## T200Sx (Jan 17, 2005)

hahah that was funny...you should definetly get that off and get tinting spray...


----------



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

but seriously u shuda atleast made the circle round it looks like u cut out a peice of paper the circle is like deformed. ya I give you credit for doing it yourself, some shit works out some dont thats trial and error. ive fucked up plenty of stuff..thats part of learning thow. no reason to get mad over it when ppl give you honest opinions.


----------



## AsianJKim (Dec 15, 2004)

I mean you did ask for peoples opinion so then why you getting angry for? Everyone has their own tastes. But anyways, from far aways it looks good, but when you get close and see the craftmanship...could of spent aliitle more time to make it look better. And I think that spray paint will start chippin after awhile. Liu does have alot of good mods for your car, you should check out the site. Good stuff. :cheers:


----------



## KdubL (Jul 7, 2005)

spray tint from a local hobby shop would have been better IMO...otherwise looks OK


----------



## PsychoBitch (Sep 16, 2005)

pimpride said:


> It looks good... But next time stencil it out (looks like a sticker?) and use a playboy bunny... Since you're a chick that would look pretty good.




Thats what Im NOT going for. Im not gunna be your typical nut riding female thats in the import scene (no offence to the females that are really in this shit for the thrill and respect Im talkin about the stupid girls that are like oh my god you have a shiny car with shiny rims!)


----------



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

PsychoBitch said:


> Thats what Im NOT going for. Im not gunna be your typical nut riding female thats in the import scene (no offence to the females that are really in this shit for the thrill and respect Im talkin about the stupid girls that are like oh my god you have a shiny car with shiny rims!)



stencil out skulls, dragons and hellish flames then.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

PsychoBitch said:


> What do yall think??


Be willing to accept the opinions, if you ask that question.


----------



## PsychoBitch (Sep 16, 2005)

AL_Sentra said:


> stencil out skulls, dragons and hellish flames then.



Jesus christ people just cuz I live in Az doesnt mean Im a red neck!!!!!

And about the opinion thing i wouldnt have gotten so not even pissed but just like blah if you guys wouldnt have came about it being such pricks.

:loser:


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

It looks OK but it definitely could be better.


This is how mine looked..









I used..










ps- what is the green shit?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

iron tom said:


> ps- what is the green shit?


 kind of looks like tape. 



What did you use to paint the tails, it looks like tape to me.


----------



## PsychoBitch (Sep 16, 2005)

Ya the green shit is tape. I was going to do something with the brake lights so I had left it on but then I decided to just leave them the way they are. :banhump:


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

How old are you? Is the black tint tape? 

I think next time just buy some pre-cut circles from somewhere and paint the inside with tint over the circle (when you take off the circle it will be clear).


----------



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

iron tom said:


> It looks OK but it definitely could be better.
> 
> 
> This is how mine looked..
> ...



where did u get that spray from that looks clean, why didnt u spray the reverse lights to man?


----------



## PsychoBitch (Sep 16, 2005)

pimpride said:


> How old are you? Is the black tint tape?
> 
> I think next time just buy some pre-cut circles from somewhere and paint the inside with tint over the circle (when you take off the circle it will be clear).



Im 20. Ill be 21 in April. Naw the black tint isnt tape. Thanks for the suggestion. :banhump:


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

honestly, I would take all the paint off and redo it......take your time taping everything off carefully, get a precut circle and just do it right that way it will look 10x better and youll have more satisfaction in what you did instead of chringing when you see it later on.........if you need help just send a PM....


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Looks tacky, I would of left it stock looking or get some Se-l tails


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

AL_Sentra said:


> where did u get that spray from that looks clean, why didnt u spray the reverse lights to man?


so he could see when he's backing up, duh.

HOnestlly my reverse lights are super bright, but I wish they were brighter.


----------

